# Best Time To Lease ???



## thehaviet (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Wondering when is typically the best times of year to lease a BMW? 

Does it varies by models, market conditions, etc.?

Interested in the NEW 5 series and want to keep an eye out for possible great lease deals during the year.

Thanks.


----------



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

thehaviet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Wondering when is typically the best times of year to lease a BMW?
> 
> ...


Typically Nov / Dec, but deals can also be had in Aug/Sept for outgoing MY.


----------



## thehaviet (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks. Browsing some old threads, it seems like Black Friday and End of Dec are where the best deals can be found?

Is there a good website where you can keep track of BMW deals? Discounts off MRSP, Cash Incentives/Rebates, MF, RV, etc.?


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

thehaviet said:


> Thanks. Browsing some old threads, it seems like Black Friday and End of Dec are where the best deals can be found?
> 
> Is there a good website where you can keep track of BMW deals? Discounts off MRSP, Cash Incentives/Rebates, MF, RV, etc.?


Other than this one? Incentives are on BMW USA website (factory to consumer). There is no reliable way of finding factory to dealer cash, other than having a good relationship with a CA and asking them to let you know when they have an incredible deal on something you are looking for (or just looking at various websites and noticing when most dealers start advertising a bunch off MSRP).

The 5 series is new right now (re design) so you will likely want to wait till nov / december of this year, or even the beginning of next year for a 2017 model if you want new body style.

if you are ok with old body style then you should be looking RIGHT NOW, for a 2016 and be prepared to sort of take what is there, if the deal to you is more important than the options on the car or the fact that its a body style old.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to date a car salesmanette. She'd starve in December and January. It was a combination of being preoccupied with Christmas in December, and being inundated with Christmas bills in January. Also, lousy weather up north discourages new car purchases. 

The end-of-the month things works, too. Car salesman are paid a percentage of the spread. The spread is the difference between the published invoice price and what the car sold for. But, the percentage varies, based on how many cars they sell that month. For my girlfriend, it went form 25% to 40%. I think she had to sell twelve cars in a month to get the full 40%. But, that was 40% on every car she sold that month. This retroactive percentage increase makes them real motivated at the end of the month. There are often internal incentives, paid to the dealership or even the salesman directly. They can be motivated to get in one more sale before the incentives end.

I always factory-order cars. I've found the best time to do that is also December and January. In the fall, dealers are building up their new model year's inventory. In the spring, they're stocking up for the surge in purchases when the weather warms up. I've had cars built in just two weeks after ordering them.


----------



## thehaviet (Apr 26, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> Other than this one? Incentives are on BMW USA website (factory to consumer). There is no reliable way of finding factory to dealer cash, other than having a good relationship with a CA and asking them to let you know when they have an incredible deal on something you are looking for (or just looking at various websites and noticing when most dealers start advertising a bunch off MSRP).
> 
> The 5 series is new right now (re design) so you will likely want to wait till nov / december of this year, or even the beginning of next year for a 2017 model if you want new body style.
> 
> if you are ok with old body style then you should be looking RIGHT NOW, for a 2016 and be prepared to sort of take what is there, if the deal to you is more important than the options on the car or the fact that its a body style old.


Thanks.

Getting the best value is most important to me when making a purchase. I am not chasing after the latest gadgets, tech, or look.


----------



## thehaviet (Apr 26, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> I used to date a car salesmanette. She'd starve in December and January. It was a combination of being preoccupied with Christmas in December, and being inundated with Christmas bills in January. Also, lousy weather up north discourages new car purchases.
> 
> The end-of-the month things works, too. Car salesman are paid a percentage of the spread. The spread is the difference between the published invoice price and what the car sold for. But, the percentage varies, based on how many cars they sell that month. For my girlfriend, it went form 25% to 40%. I think she had to sell twelve cars in a month to get the full 40%. But, that was 40% on every car she sold that month. This retroactive percentage increase makes them real motivated at the end of the month. There are often internal incentives, paid to the dealership or even the salesman directly. They can be motivated to get in one more sale before the incentives end.
> 
> I always factory-order cars. I've found the best time to do that is also December and January. In the fall, dealers are building up their new model year's inventory. In the spring, they're stocking up for the surge in purchases when the weather warms up. I've had cars built in just two weeks after ordering them.


It must be nice to date a salesmanette. She must be pretty hot 

So, it does sounds like December is the month to buy or lease.

If you don't mind sharing, what type of discounts can you get off of MSRP with factory orders? Will you still be able to take advantage of any cash back or rebates at the time of order, even though the car might not be delivered until weeks or months later?

Thanks,


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

thehaviet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Getting the best value is most important to me when making a purchase. I am not chasing after the latest gadgets, tech, or look.


Your best value (as I said) on a new 5 series would be to look at a 2016 that is on a dealers lot RIGHT NOW. Since they are no longer being made, and the body style has changed, you can get the best value on those but the selection is likely pretty poor.

The outgoing body style has a 5k credit from BMW (factory to consumer) and no telling what any factory to dealer cash might be. Like I said, if you want best value, and dont really care about tech etc or having the old body style you need to get on the ball and look for 2016 5s RIGHT NOW as in today.


----------



## thehaviet (Apr 26, 2016)

jjrandorin said:


> Your best value (as I said) on a new 5 series would be to look at a 2016 that is on a dealers lot RIGHT NOW. Since they are no longer being made, and the body style has changed, you can get the best value on those but the selection is likely pretty poor.
> 
> The outgoing body style has a 5k credit from BMW (factory to consumer) and no telling what any factory to dealer cash might be. Like I said, if you want best value, and dont really care about tech etc or having the old body style you need to get on the ball and look for 2016 5s RIGHT NOW as in today.


I check several local dealers and look like they all show an inventory of 1 for 2016 5 series. I think the boat probably already left. That's ok. I can wait. I am still barely 1 year into my current car.


----------

